# Brown algae remnants



## Mnemia (Nov 23, 2004)

When I first set up my new tank (20H, 1x65W PC, fluorite) I had a temporary outbreak of brown diatom "algae", which I understand is somewhat normal. I don't think it's growing any more, and I think things are a lot more under control now; I haven't seen any new growth of it in weeks. However, there are unsightly remnants of it all over a lot of the plant leaves. I tried removing some of it with my fingers, and that helped, but I couldn't get it all off. My SAE is slowly eating on it, but he doesn't really care for the old hardened growth so it's just staying there.

Is there anything I can do about this stuff? It's particularly difficult to remove from the plants with thin or fine leaves.


----------

